# consider these thoughts.............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So very true.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Im a little slow this morning. Can someone break this down for me please?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

"don't sit on your duff, whining about what happened in the past. get up, move forward and shape your future in the way you wish it to be."- me


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of people sit beside the trail for a living and never knew the way in the first place.

Those that know where they are going will always find the way.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very true.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And some just stand in the trail scratching their bum......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, YD, and "making" a living at it!

Most likely leftovers from the "if-it-feels-good, do-it crowd."


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> And some just stand in the trail scratching their bum......


they dont bother me that much

its the ones that stand in the trail,scratch their bums and then smell their fingers

they bother me a lot


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well, this actually generated some dialogue..............good!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You just never know, Mike.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

kiyote said:


> "don't sit on your duff, whining about what happened in the past. get up, move forward and shape your future in the way you wish it to be."- me


So you mean, don't be ANYTHING like the "citizens" in Baltimore a few months ago. 

In all seriousness, good message!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

part of the citizens


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

So true. Just like the Native American that said, Only the white man can cut a foot off his blanket and put it on the bottom and think he has a longer blanket.


----------

